# Samick Nighthawk ?



## 300Magnum (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone shoot the Samick NightHawk. Looks like a pretty good deal to me for a takedown, but would love to hear from someone with first hand experience. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_509_24&products_id=7246

The other I am considering are the Phoenix IIor the devastator, but would rather stay around the $300 mark.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_509_24&products_id=12030

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_509_24&products_id=10197


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I havn,t shoot one but looks like alot of bow for the money. I sure it would a great shooter. Also I would like to know how thick the riser grip is. Beautiful bow I,ve seen real photoes on another site. Looks like the bow riser has a mass to it with out being real heavy. good luck with search.


----------



## 300Magnum (Jan 11, 2010)

bump.......so no one has shot the Samick Nighthawk, Phoenix II or Devastator????


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

nope


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

With most low-cost bows, as with Samick, there won't be much difference in the limb materials used, and design and construction. Most use a Maple core limb and the same type and layer of glass.

The big difference will be in the length, the riser materials, and shape of riser and fit (grip). For learning shooters, too much riser bulk tends to increase the problem of hand torque. Riser/grip fit is something that not many consider when choosing a bow. Riser/grip fit can make a world of difference in shootability for the particular shooter, and some of he Samick models do have very bulky riser.

As for high, med, or low wrist grip; there is no one method that works for everyone. Which works best is something that only the individual can determine....and it's not an over-night thing. However, for learning shooters I, personally, would advise against using a grip that forces the shooter into a "low wrist." For the learning shooter a low-wrist can cause wrist fatigue, "heeling" the grip and increase torquing. I like a medium-low fit. To achieve this, I build slight leather palm-swells onto my grips. 

With that being said, when comparing the risers of the 3 models you have listed, I immediately excluded the "Phoenix II." Grip appears too full and too low for my preference. 

I like the "Nighthawk" because of the built-in palm swell and it does appear to be ergonomically correct in design., but the grip appears a bit bulkier than the "Devastator" and the amount of palm-swell appears that it might force you into a degree of "high-wrist" grip and the amount of swell in the grip might promote "heeling."

If I had to pick which bow I would go with based on pictures only, I believe I would go with the "Devastator." The riser appears to be less bulky than the other 2, and the grip appears to have just enough of a swell to promote a med to medium low grip...and it's a 62" bow.

Just an evaluation based on my preferences and pics. Too bad you can't shoot them for a better evaluation. Lastly, at $400 (with taxes) I would check some other sources first. You might find a used custom at that price. Or for about $100 more you might be able to have one custom-made.


----------



## 300Magnum (Jan 11, 2010)

WindWalker said:


> With most low-cost bows, as with Samick, there won't be much difference in the limb materials used, and design and construction. Most use a Maple core limb and the same type and layer of glass.
> 
> The big difference will be in the length, the riser materials, and shape of riser and fit (grip). For learning shooters, too much riser bulk tends to increase the problem of hand torque. Riser/grip fit is something that not many consider when choosing a bow. Riser/grip fit can make a world of difference in shootability for the particular shooter, and some of he Samick models do have very bulky riser.
> 
> ...


thanks......great advice. Regarding custom-made bows, most of the ones I have looked at seem to be starting at around $650 for the basic models. They quickly get into the $700 range with some basic options.....if there are any custom makers that can make me a T/D recurve for around $500, please send me a PM.


----------

